# My SR16VE to SR20VE build..



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

well i polish the **** out of my other halfs car but mine is more for spannering on so thought i would share it its a 1999 Almera GTI










nismo front lip rota rims coilovers willwood front 4 pots..










i managed to find an SR16VE on ebay for dirt cheap for those who dont know what one is its a DE stroked SR20DE with Variable valve timing exactly like honda Vtec.. 2 seperate cam lobes one small one big  i put the engine in an almera saloon for a while heres a small sample of her in 1.6 form






so the engine was stripped down and a new 2.0 crank was obtained from a spare engine i have i also pbaught some sunny GTiR rods as they use a 19mm bearing and are more stout..

new pistons had to be baught as the 16VE pistons are to high compression for normal pump fuel 13.2:1, so i got some 16VE N1 versions. The N1 version of the engine has a shaved head from the factory so the pistons are slightly lower compression and in a 2.0 make it about 12.5:1 which is alot more managable..




























so a nice pile of bits to get working on..

first off was sorting the windage tray in the sump to clear the longer stroke crank:-










greound the mounts down by 5mm and the fins down by 5mm to give 10mm more clearence.. and then tapped them down abit more for good luck 










finished :-










next up was the known TB screw problem so i took them out and abit of locktite on them..










next up was the remote oilfilter plate which didnt fit so i had to knock up a spacer it may not work but we shall see..














































following that it was time to port match the fuji manifold to the VE head :-



















made a template up then got the die grinder out and some stones for somoothing.. i forgot the after pics 




























so with that all smoothed and matched it was time to shim up the N1 cam copies from newman 




























i had ground my own shims but these were available on ebay for cheaps and are geat perfect fit 

next up was modifying the SR16VE N1 pistons to clear the oil squirters..

N1 vs 16VE pistons you can see the extra oil channel where the two holes are that aid crown cooling somthing i didnt know about till putting them side by side..




























cheking the pistons against the squirters










i then notched them all myself and got them all to exactly the same weight 



















then i assembled the inlet with its new nismo FPR and FP guage










then it was time to assemble the rods with ther enew ARP studs and ACL 19mm race bearings










rings were then gapped and installed sat waiting to go in the block










crank in with new bearings rods bolted on all tourqued up



















oil squirter gap










all the hard stuff done it was case of throwing everything on 














































eveyone knows blue silcone makes you faster 




























the engines had all new gasgets and seals put in whilst iv been working on her.. so quite a good weekend.. just the ancillaries and loom to put on

to sompliment it i have also got a shorter ratio Pulsar VZ-R gearbox which comes with a VLSD as standard



















so thats where i am up to now.. just thought i would post up as i read the fourms allot but dont post.. :wave:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Cracking little project you've got there - also you do seam to know your way around an engine!!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I applaud your mechanical ability, its 20 times mine!

Good luck when its all back together and running mate.


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks for the comments.. i know my way around nissan engines lol there just a few bolts, but taking a polisher to some fresh paintwork thats scary!! some of the cars people mess with on here would have me ****ting bricks lol


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb thread mate. I know the Almeras not exactly a popular car so you've obviously done a lot of research, cant wait to see the end result :thumb: Used the orange Nissan gasket seal to do the wife's sump and thermostat on her punto, great stuff that, there's no wait time for it to cure, it is expensive though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking good, keep us up to date!!!

I used to have a Pulsar GTiR... 308bhp at the wheels :driver::driver::driver:

Now rebuilding a Datsun Z31 import...

:devil:

:thumb:


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

DasArab said:


> Superb thread mate. I know the Almeras not exactly a popular car so you've obviously done a lot of research, cant wait to see the end result :thumb: Used the orange Nissan gasket seal to do the wife's sump and thermostat on her punto, great stuff that, there's no wait time for it to cure, it is expensive though.


haha theres more saddo's out there than you might think we get a good turnout at our xmas meets










there getting rare now good unmolested GTi's and rust is setting in on them.. its a shame as there a great drivers car there bland as hell but there such good fun to drive.. and there are alot more bits for them than people think sharing the same basic engine as the 200sx and pulsar GTiR

the gasket seal stuff is great i wanted the factor finish silver stuff but you carnt buy it


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Looking good, keep us up to date!!!
> 
> I used to have a Pulsar GTiR... 308bhp at the wheels :driver::driver::driver:
> 
> ...


now your talking  one of my best mates has a pulsar just finished fully forged GT35R pushinf somthing like that it was mapped on the road so no printouts but its ****ing fast! only trouble is with the pulsars there gearboxes are weak.. the FWD boxes dont fair much better after 4000whp

but datsuns are pure sex. if i had the cash id have a 240z in a flash or a cherry turbo


----------



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

dude its rich, didnt realise you were on here. looks like good work mate,will have to meet up sometime!


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

now then dude i didnt know you were on here either.. yeah well i should be having the J-n-C crew over for the install.. so youll have to come over then and give us some legend power..


----------



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

yes mate just let me know when and i'll be there.:thumb: u got my mobile?


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

still needs mapping ect.. but atleast she starts.. so i guess thats a good sign..


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

well had to take the passenger side drivehaft out this morning as my bro didnt put the circlip on the shaft.. so did that topped up the gearbox.. tightned everything up and iv managed to put 70miles on her today driving up and down the local bypass.. 

3 problems so far.. 

first The VVL isnt engaging.. but the soleniods work so duno if iv blown the switch in the ECU or the ECU is in limp mode as its overfueling its **** off! but if the soleniods are working i can get the dastec to do the switching..

second problem the exhaust is now catching as either the de-cat or the manifold downpipe is a tad bit to long about 1cm.. but thats not a big problem

3rd once its warm its like trying to push a brick through a leterbox to get it in gear because of the clutch iv adjusted it as much as i can but its still on the floor its drivable but annoying as **** lol

the car sounds well but its very blunted.. due to the fuel and lack of ign.. plus iv only reved her to 5.5K a couple of times.. fingers crossed once its mapped it will come alive..


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

sorted the cam switching issues and the cars been with andy at AET turbos for afew days getting a unichipQ added.. 

mixed bag of results he carnt remove the speed limiter meaning he carnt map it properly in 3rd or 4th 

so its hit 175WHP or 202BHP approx at 7500RPM theres another 1000RPM to go.. im pleased with the power but frustraighted about the speed limiter.. it really needs a stand alone io think as the unichip can only do so much.. but thats alot of money and not for this year  

picking her up tomorrow figures are one thing its how it feels to drive thats important..


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

right heres the graphs links for big :-

power and tourqe

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v355/Drifterx_uk/Silver GTi/Photo771.jpg?t=1292435180










AFR

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v355/Drifterx_uk/Silver GTi/Photo773.jpg?t=1292435271










its mega lean below 3K but we couldnt change that with the limited scope of the unichip..

but that doesnt concern me as she pulls strong in the low RPM anyway its the top end and the loss with the cams at switching point.. theres a huge 20BHP loss and rather than a lovely cam change roar theres nothing just a flat noise.. the top end feels abit dull if im honest.

also we couldnt cut the speed limiter..

the cams are copies of nissan N1's by a company in the uk called newman.. when i rang him though he said he didnt have the specs and was working blind on the cam centers so they may not be degreed right.. so i had to take them as being okay but the big lobes obviously arnt.. so its back to trying to find some real n1's

im also changing from a unichip to a nistune to give pritty much unlimited scope with the mapping.

so was a mixed bag im pleased the engines running not leaking and making some power but im dissapointed i have 2 very expencive paper weights for cams.. but its my own fault i was warned but the gamble didnt pay off..


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

as about to ask what caused the drop around 5.5k rpm 

is that at the wheels or flywheel ?


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

wheels mate.. hubs to be prescise it was a dynapack hub dyno..


----------



## n16 (Sep 29, 2016)

*short vlsd gearbox*



Raceworx said:


> well i polish the **** out of my other halfs car but mine is more for spannering on so thought i would share it its a 1999 Almera GTI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very very good work.i am building a nissan n16 with an sr20ve engine swap,from jdm primera p11. please can you tellme the code of your short vlsd gearbox of vzr? also can you tell,cause i want to swap the n1 camshafts.the valves of the N1 head are having and inner and outer valve springs?thanks in advance!!


----------

